# Stabilizers on recurves?



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I just received my new to me Reflex Gamemaster II today and I love it. 

How many people use actual stabilizers on their hunting/stump shooting recurves?

I put my 12" B-Stinger on it and I really like it that way.

Anyone else use stabilizers on their bows?


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

no. i dont think i ever will. just like my recurves bare


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

If memory serves, short hunting stabilizers were first available about 40 years ago…factory inserts were becoming commonplace, which were also used for bowfishing reels. A couple of friends and I used the stabilizers for a year or two and then the novelty wore off…haven’t used once since. Different strokes, you know. If it balances the bow a little better, have fun with it. Rick.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I dont use a stabiliser, but I do use a counter weight and a vibe killer. These are on my metal riser hunting bows, on my wood ones they are bare.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I feel it helps me to not torque the bow. I've only been shooting a recurve for one day, but, this stab is helping me a lot for now. Were it a wood recurve, I'd learn to shoot without it.

Oh yeah, and my fingers are really sore, specifically my ring finger. This bow roughs them up a bit more than the ol' Caribou II.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Finger -

Unless you plan on shooting in a class that doesn't allow them - and there are several NOW that don't, it's been my opinion for the last 40 years or so (and back then, just about everyone else's) that if you DIDN'T use one, you probably didn't know what you were doing. Back then there weren't any rules prohibiting them.

The added inertia and forward mass do wonders for stability.

Viper1 out.


----------



## Okie1bow (Jul 26, 2006)

*Right on!!!*



Viper1 said:


> Finger -
> Unless you plan on shooting in a class that doesn't allow them - and there are several NOW that don't, it's been my opinion for the last 40 years or so (and back then, just about everyone else's) that if you DIDN'T use one, you probably didn't know what you were doing. Back then there weren't any rules prohibiting them.
> The added inertia and forward mass do wonders for stability.
> Viper1 out.
> ...


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

At times, I use a 28" carbon rod on my GMII. Most times, a counterweight hangs there. It has an insert for a reason, mainly, for those who want to stick something in it. As for what's best, long rod, counterweight, absorber, or any combination, that's a whole matter of need and preference.


----------



## rickstix (Nov 11, 2009)

Just another thought…as your post had started with “hunting/stump shooting recurves.” The stabilizer was a definite asset with repetitive shooting on level ground…however, I found it is less so when shooting well below or above horizontal, moving targets, etc…could be the thinking behind vintage hunting stabilizers being so short.

Only been shooting for one day…plenty of time for mixing things up until the answers find you. Seems you enjoyed and learned from the experience. Wishing you more of the same. Rick.


----------



## alanraw (Feb 18, 2005)

I've had a few Martin 'curves "custom" made (don't ask), and I asked for stabilizer inserts installed; same as my Chek-Mate. If the hole is there, use it. If not, then no worries:wink:


----------



## Orion Major (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, I use one on my recurves. Seems silly not to. It will make you shoot better. But then I don't worry much about looks or what others think. If you can prove painting my bow pink will extend my effective range 10 yards (and my stabilizer does just that) then I'll be the first in line at the paint store.


----------



## Clang! (Sep 29, 2007)

It does help with accuracy and quiets the bow down a bit. But I've found anything heavy enough to really make a difference in accuracy usually means shooting with the bow near vertical or trying to muscle it over.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

I have been shooting the bow very close to near vertical. I'm still trying to figure which aiming approach I'm going to use. I don't think that instinctive for me is gonna keep things consistent, so I have to find another method. I anchor low, on the right side of my chin on a mole. 

If my right ring finger not screaming sore right now, I would be shooting right now in the basement. I guess I shouldn't have shot for 2 hours yesterday.


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

I use a short one made by LimbSaver on the Jaguar just for its vibe dampening qualities. It works quite well.


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Do you use Stabilizers on your recurves for hunting too?


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Stabilizer on recurves*

What happened to bare bow. I shot a barebow match did ok but wondered about the guy with the barebow stablizeers, kissbutton, etc.etc. YES I lost but hmmm???
Hunting I am sure they would snatch greens and what ever.
Maybe for target but get a grip ??
JMHO


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

suwat said:


> What happened to bare bow. I shot a barebow match did ok but wondered about the guy with the barebow stablizeers, kissbutton, etc.etc. YES I lost but hmmm???
> Hunting I am sure they would snatch greens and what ever.
> Maybe for target but get a grip ??
> JMHO


This is my first recurve bow and a "modern" one @ that. I'm not one who is hung up on being "completely traditional". This aspect is the one thing that really bothers me about some recurve/long bow archers. I have the utmost respect for one who shoots off the shelf, without a sight and shoot wooden arrow, flint arrowheads and a self-bow. I don't consider myself a "traditional" guy, but, merely a guy shooting a recurve. Most modern compound shooters think I'm silly for shooting 20 year old lever bows with fingers, but, I continue to do what tickles my fancy.

I don't think a juxtaposition of archery is good for the sport, or hunting specifically. 

Shoot what ya want, don't criticize others for their preference because you always come across as an elitist.


----------



## Curve1 (Nov 25, 2009)

What Viper1 said! I have a Quinn Stallion coming and I'l be using a 4 1/2 inch Limbsaver stablizer. My brother has one on his Quinn Stingray and I prefer the stablizer. Stablizers and sights were being used before I got into archery [1974]. I believe if you try it you will not want to get rid of it.


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Finger -

I like the way you thing, welcome to the "un-traditional" club :darkbeer:

Viper1 out.


----------



## vlcnrydr (Mar 29, 2009)

suwat said:


> What happened to bare bow.


Nothing...I've got two others. A longbow and a T/D recurve both of them bare bows. The longbow is still my favorite to shoot. 



suwat said:


> Hunting I am sure they would snatch greens and what ever.


Just curious...what does "snatch greens" mean? Never heard it before.


----------



## Finger_Flinger (Mar 25, 2009)

Viper1 said:


> Finger -
> 
> I like the way you think, welcome to the "un-traditional" club :darkbeer:
> 
> Viper1 out.


Thank you. I think I'm gonna like it here. :thumbs_up


----------



## Lightfoot (Feb 16, 2014)

I'm new to recurve and shoot a Samick Sage 35# take-down. I've tried as many accessory combinations that I've been able to afford and I've been most impressed with the positive utility of stabilizers. I'm using a 28" with a 3oz counter weight. I'm not using a sight, elevated rest, or plunger, but I do use the stabilizer religiously. Now the Sage is very respectable. But it is an entry level bow and I've found it prone to excessive vibration even while properly braced. So the stab is hard for me to get away from for that reason alone. If I had bought a really nice one piece recurve I might not be so attached to it.


----------



## yugami (Dec 10, 2013)

I just tried a short one out today and it definitely makes a difference in how the bow feels on release.


----------



## longbowguy (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, if you need one, use one I guess. I have tried them over the years. Found them to be a nuisance to handle and to make little difference in my accuracy. But I like my bows simple, which is why I am mostly a longbow guy. My point is: don't think you have to use one to shoot well and have a good time. Shouldn't a barebow be bare? - lbg


----------



## Dave MP (Dec 9, 2010)

I use a 8oz X-Spot weight on my Excel 21" riser. I like the feel of a heavier recurve for hunting. I feel that it improves my shooting....Dave MP


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I usually don't (they just don't look Trad to me) but, on my latest bow (Hoyt Dorado) I put a 6" slide type w/ rubber doinker behind that. I must say that I'm really liking the way it makes this bow feel. It takes out some buzz, noise, and thump along with adding weight to help steady my aiming. Now I just need to get over how it looks!


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

For barebow I just screw a 12oz weight into the stab hole. The bow feels more neutral/balanced both when shooting and just carrying it around. But the bow still looks "bare".


----------



## Roger Savor Sr (Feb 16, 2014)

It's my opinion that if your bow is bushed for a stabilizer and you aren't using one then really you can't know what your missing. Funny isn't, how they were used 40 years ago because the simply worked and then someone, somewhere, somehow along the way decided they weren't "trad" and didn't mean anything to one's shooting, so they fell out of favor.


----------



## alabowhunter (Jun 1, 2008)

Everyone that has ever used a stabilizer knows that it helps. That is why they are not allowed in some shoots.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I like a stab if it is what is required to get the bow to balance in my hand, but I don't like a whole lot of one. Not enough to make the bow roll forward.

If I can get the bow to balance without one, I'd prefer that, just because it's one less thing to get caught.

Never used a stab on a recurve long or heavy enough to make a difference for me on accuracy. I believe those who say that it helps, but for me, within the realm of what I'm willing to put on the bow, hasn't yet.

3' stabilizer hanging off the front, I'm positive it would help consistency. I just don't want to walk around with that, in any scenario.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Personally I don't care if everybody loves it or hates it....I shoot a 8" stabilizer on my ILF hunting rig...it makes me a better shot...why would I not want to be the best shot I can for hunting situations???


Don't understand bashing a hunting rig with a stab.


Dewayne


----------



## Roger Savor Sr (Feb 16, 2014)

Dewayne, the problem is all the BAT's we have these days involved in conventional archery.


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

View attachment 1885281


I do!!!


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

View attachment 1885282


Sorry you said recurve!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Got several bows not tapped with a stabilizer hole, and I like them that way just fine. I run a 12" stick on my barebow, and will continue to use it until I have to take it off due to a rules change. Got an 8" stick on my metal hunting rig, when I hunt that bow it will always have a stabilizer out front.

I am immune from the trad police. :wink:


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

A properly designed stab is a noticeable advantage, especially if you get a good amount if weight on the end.

-Grant


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

grantmac said:


> A properly designed stab is a noticeable advantage, especially if you get a good amount if weight on the end.
> 
> -Grant


LAS should have this new model in stock by the end of the week, one will be headed my way shortly afterwards. 10oz. out front is gonna be close, I may have to add another 1-2oz. I know that 14oz. out front is a tad much for my setup.



http://www.lancasterarchery.com/bee-stinger-pro-hunter-maxx-10-stabilizer-matte-black.html


----------



## reddogge (Jul 21, 2009)

I had one on this Damon Howatt Super Diablo in 1972. I have the same bow today but a '73 model and it actually shoots better with it on. I don't use a stabilizer on any other bow though today. I got called out at the BBTC 5 years ago shooting it in the big wand shoot as being not traditional but someone wisely pointed out it was as issued equipment back then on that bow so they allowed it.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Jeb-D. said:


> For barebow I just screw a 12oz weight into the stab hole. The bow feels more neutral/balanced both when shooting and just carrying it around. But the bow still looks "bare".


I've got nuts, bolts, and erasers stuck in my bow  I like the extra mass on the bottom, for sure. Otherwise, the particular bow is a bit top heavy.









The coins aren't there for weight. Just to help the epoxy keep the limb pivot bolts from coming out... again.


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

My bow has a screw in section for a weight, I never use one since trad archery is to good for it lol


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

I have always liked my bows to stay vertical if I just hold them with my thumb and index finger. On most, the top limb will rock back toward my head. I have to use a stab. on all my bows (I have 2 recurves now ) It helps me be more accurate and not feel like I'm fighting the bow. We owe it to the animals we hunt to be as accurate as possible. At 3-D shoots, I don't care what class they make me shoot in. BTW I shoot off the shelf and no sights .


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I did a thread last week on my Vanquish shot reaction with 12" Bomar v 250g Barebow weight, I later did a video clip with the bow totally bare as someone ask to see. With the Bomar it was a similar reaction to a Fita target rig, the 250g Barebow weight I had a very nice reaction just a small wobble and without a bigger wobble, I prefer the 250g weight because the Bomar is just too heavy for my personal comfort although it did give a great shot reaction, plus the 250g weight will allow me to shoot WA and IFAA without making and equipment changes, just one setup for both.

totally bare





250g weight


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks for showing us steve


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

steve morley said:


> I did a thread last week on my Vanquish shot reaction with 12" Bomar v 250g Barebow weight, I later did a video clip with the bow totally bare as someone ask to see. With the Bomar it was a similar reaction to a Fita target rig, the 250g Barebow weight I had a very nice reaction just a small wobble and without a bigger wobble, I prefer the 250g weight because the Bomar is just too heavy for my personal comfort although it did give a great shot reaction, plus the 250g weight will allow me to shoot WA and IFAA without making and equipment changes, just one setup for both.
> 
> totally bare
> 
> ...


I'm probably going to bust your bubble, but apache style shooting isn't good. It shoots low.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

THEFOREVERMAN said:


> I'm probably going to bust your bubble, but apache style shooting isn't good. It shoots low.



Not when I have a 55 yard point on and shoot good enough groups to consistently keep in the vitals on any 3D out to 60y, I'm Stringwalking by the way.


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

steve morley said:


> Not when I have a 55 yard point on and shoot good enough groups to consistently keep in the vitals on any 3D out to 60y, I'm Stringwalking by the way.


It was never good. You have to adapt too much


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

THEFOREVERMAN said:


> It was never good. You have to adapt too much


Works great for me and a heap of other good tourney shooters I know but it's a personal thing, if it doesn't work for you, move on and find what best fits your style. :thumbs_up


----------



## Sanford (Jan 26, 2009)

steve morley said:


> I did a thread last week on my Vanquish shot reaction with 12" Bomar v 250g Barebow weight, I later did a video clip with the bow totally bare as someone ask to see. With the Bomar it was a similar reaction to a Fita target rig, the 250g Barebow weight I had a very nice reaction just a small wobble and without a bigger wobble, I prefer the 250g weight because the Bomar is just too heavy for my personal comfort although it did give a great shot reaction, plus the 250g weight will allow me to shoot WA and IFAA without making and equipment changes, just one setup for both.


Steve, here's where's the trade-off I find for me. A heavy barebow and weight or a light Oly bow with long stab both work similar enough when the right combination is used. 

With the heavy barebow, the bow arm is prone to tire faster, setting up more aiming float or loss of core stability later in the game. Matter of fact, that's how I came to buy my heavy barebow riser. Jimmy B. had worn his bow arm with it and developed some tendonitis in his elbow working up to shoot the IBO and made the switch to a lighter riser. 

With the Oly bow, I get the same stabilization without the tiring arm and maintain stronger core for longer, but, it's got limited application to shooting style. The only caveat being that one can get their Oly bow up in weight as well if they keep adding weight for stabilization over length.

There's just nothing free in archery, it seems.


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

steve morley said:


> Works great for me and a heap of other good tourney shooters I know but it's a personal thing, if it doesn't work for you, move on and find what best fits your style. :thumbs_up


That's style is fine for close range. Have you tried one on top, two on bottom?


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Kind of hard to do when stringwalking...


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

Arrowwood said:


> Kind of hard to do when stringwalking...


I forgot to ask what that is


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Ask Steve, he's a national (UK) and international champ!


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

THEFOREVERMAN said:


> That's style is fine for close range. Have you tried one on top, two on bottom?



What do you consider the limit to be for "close range"?


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

Big Country said:


> What do you consider the limit to be for "close range"?


The way the fingers are placed for the apache style, it naturally shoots downward having to unnecessarily compensate for this.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

THEFOREVERMAN said:


> The way the fingers are placed for the apache style, it naturally shoots downward having to unnecessarily compensate for this.



If you use a sight on your bow, then split finger might be the way to go for under 50 yards, but for shooting barebow, 3 under can work pretty well. Almost everybody starts out shooting split finger, most that eventually give apache style a try never go back.


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

Big Country said:


> If you use a sight on your bow, then split finger might be the way to go for under 50 yards, but for shooting barebow, 3 under can work pretty well. Almost everybody starts out shooting split finger, most that eventually give apache style a try never go back.


I tried it once, and again, and again. Is only works for 15 yards or less. Otherwise, split finger gives way more variables to shoot in your favor.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

THEFOREVERMAN said:


> I forgot to ask what that is


Stringwalking is where the fingers are placed in a different position on the string depending on the distance shot, normally using a special 3 under Tab with even stitches to count, it can be difficult to tune your bow for this technique but once done the advantage is the tip of you arrow is always in the center, it's about as accurate as you can get with a bow without using a sight.

I've Gapped for many years, shot Longbow split finger and then last couple of years 3 under for Recurve, end of Oct last year I tried Stringwalking (still adapting/learning) but it's the most consistent/accurate I've ever shot and a very enjoyable learning experience. It's not for everybody the first time I tried I failed to get a good tune from my setup, I changed to a more dedicated ILF Barebow riser which allowed a more balanced tune. 

I have a way to go (still working on a more relaxed bow hand grip, arrow choice and BB weight to balance the riser) but today I was pleased shooting softball size groups out to 45y and then the groups opened up a little but remained good to 65 yards i.e. I would still be in the vitals on an IFAA 3D course with a 60 yard max distance. My point on is 55 yards and gap after that.


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

String walking... I'm imagining it right now.... It sounds like its a horrible technique. If you put 3 under your arrow, and adjust, the more you go down the lower you will shoot. If you have 3 over your arrow, you will shoot high..


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Here watch, Jimmy explains it so well. :thumbs_up


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

THEFOREVERMAN said:


> String walking... I'm imagining it right now.... It sounds like its a horrible technique. If you put 3 under your arrow, and adjust, the more you go down the lower you will shoot. If you have 3 over your arrow, you will shoot high..


Yes, it is pretty horrible. I still like it though.


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

Then why do you people use it??


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

THEFOREVERMAN said:


> Then why do you people use it??


because it's been proven to be the most accurate way to shoot a Recurve without a sight.


----------



## J. Wesbrock (Dec 17, 2003)

Three under is only good for 15 yards or less? Gotta love the internet.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

THEFOREVERMAN said:


> It was never good. You have to adapt too much


You were talking to a multiple times world champion longbow and recurve shooter, you'd do best to read more and type less.

Grant


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Three under is only good for 15 yards or less? Gotta love the internet.


I think we can kill that urban myth stone dead, thanks to Jimmy's fun videos

To be fair Grant I have no clue who the THEFOREVERMAN is so why should he know who I am, he had an opinion and asked some good questions.


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gosh guys. Do you mean Steve? And @wesbrock: I meant its most effective. Sure you can go above 15 but it's harder that split fingers.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

THEFOREVERMAN in a way you're correct, if you don't understand how to tune a bow/arrow correctly then people will get horrible results shooting 3 under and Stringwalking, it took me several months to really figure out ILF Recurve tuning even longer to get Stringwalking to work, we have some great Stringwalkers reside here on AT and on Tradtalk, I blame them all for turning me onto the dark art of Stringwalking. :tongue:


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

J. Wesbrock said:


> Three under is only good for 15 yards or less? Gotta love the internet.


That's funny. Surely luck had a part with it, but I fell into a 21 out of 22 score on an 80+ yard elk or caribou, whatever it was, at that Redding event. Big foot at over 100 yards, got one of my arrows in the chest. I blame the wind for the drop, whether or not it really was  3 under. Can't claim that I could do that regularly, particularly now, with life fairly distracting from regular practice, but I don't think going split finger would help me any more.


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Most archers will have a closer point-on distance with three under, as long as they're anchoring in the same place. I learned to shoot split finger in boy scouts and got pretty good, but didn't start shooting again until I was around fifty years old. I struggled with large gaps at close range but wasn't comfortable shooting three under. 


I finally was able to do it, and I can shoot 340-350 field scores any time, sometimes 400. Shots are from 20 feet to 80 yards, averaging around 40 yards. 

I would love to "facewalk" and switch finger position on the string and use different anchors for different yardages, but it happens to be against the rules in the nfaa trad. (but not our other state org.'s rules..)

I still get a better release shooting split, but the aiming disadvantage wasn't worth it to me.


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol. Then why keep it??


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Keep what?


----------



## 337088 (Sep 9, 2013)

The style


----------



## Arrowwood (Nov 16, 2010)

Oh that. Because chicks dig it, that's why. :teeth:

All you can do is try different things and use what works, whether it's a stabilizer or a way to aim or whatever


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I think I will keep my stabilizer and my 3 under. untill sombody finds a better way.


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

That 120 yard recurve shot video was amazing. I have not tried string walking beyond a 1/2 up or down for a few 30 yard tweaks. I'm sure it is all very much bow specific but for those kinds of distances how much "walking" do you do?

If you raise your arrow too high on the string wouldn't you lose #'s in your shot seeing as you are using less of the draw if you go higher or lower on your string?

I've seen many olympic shooters use split finger sinse you have to anchor lower for 70+ yard shots, how well does 3 under work with a low anchor for some? I have stayed away from 3 under but am willing to try it.

I am astonished at those consistent 120 yard shots. Whatever is going on there is working, and no overdressed olympic bow either. Hats off to those shots.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Lets see here:
Steve Morley has won a literal pile of UK ,Estonian, European and World championships shooting longbows and recurve.
Jason Wesbrock has been both IBO World Champion and won several NFAA championships plus is a contributing writer with Traditional Bowhunter Magazine.
Gary McCain (2413Gary) has been winning NFAA events since before the compound really took off.

That is just the people in this thread who I can think of off the top of my head. I've only won a few championships at the state level, so when they talk I listen.

-Grant


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

I have been trying 4" stabs. The first I made from $10 of hadware store parts. The second was purchase of a complete stab.














Physics dictates that they will help.

I plan to shoot with one for a while, get accurate at 20 yards, then take it off to see the change.


----------

